# my living room set up.



## bigvag (Jan 9, 2010)

I've been building this for about 6 months now. Still looking for some piano black speaker stands for lcr.
The fronts are b&w cm5's, center is b&w cm, rears are b&w ds3's. Using a rotel 1068 for now, going to be getting the umc1 from emotiva so I can get rid of the hdmi cable running across the wall. Using the Emotiva xpa-5 for a amp. Planning on doing a basement ht room. Upgrading the front to the b&w cm9's and getting the emotiva xpa-2 for them then moving the cm5's to the rear.


----------



## bigvag (Jan 9, 2010)

K i wont let me post pics I guess.


----------



## bigvag (Jan 9, 2010)

Anyone know why I cant post my photobucket pics on here.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Not sure, I'll ask the other mods.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

You should be able to post pictures from photobucket hosting site, for new members it can take up to 1 hour for your account to be enabled to post, please see the below thread...

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...tachments-system-without-minimum-5-posts.html


----------

